# "Possibility of Hope" - new Sapp mp3



## Aaron Sapp (May 15, 2008)

Ladies!  

Been awhile ~ would like to share this orchestral/choral piece I recently finished. The english horn solos and choir is live. 

( http://www.aaronsapp.com/aaronsapp_-_possibility_of_hope.mp3 (http://www.aaronsapp.com/aaronsapp_-_po ... f_hope.mp3) ) 


*Strings*: SI, QLSO, custom 

*Brass*: SI, custom 

*Woods*: VSL, SI, custom

*Percussion*: True Strike

*Misc:* Trilogy, Michiel Post PMI Bosendorfer, Sonic Implants Harp


----------



## IvanP (May 15, 2008)

Really nice, Aaron, one of the best I've heard from you if not the best...

I'm quite blown away by the composition, excellent use of build up, tension and climatic moments...

What are you using to make those string section sound so legato without using Vsl? I take those are Vi pro strings, right? 

Thks for sharing, 

Iván


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 15, 2008)

Very nice! Great mix - choral parts are quite good. Nice brass - wonder which one's those are? 

Nice writing man - keep it up.


----------



## JBacal (May 15, 2008)

Enjoyed this!! Choir has as wonderful quality.

Best,
Jay


----------



## nikolas (May 15, 2008)

Hey Aaron, darling. 

Typing as I'm listening.

I think that the rendering is great. The choir works like a treat! Reverb is right there, perfect. The small pattern going from here to there, etc, also works a treat!

In general this is an excellent piece of art!


----------



## Colin O'Malley (May 15, 2008)

One word: SUCKS

Just kidding  Great work Sapper. You have a very signature style and I dig this track. 

Colin


----------



## Mahlon (May 15, 2008)

Great!! Hey, what instrument is making the bass figure -- buuuum, ba dum dum dum, buuummm, ba dum dum dum -- that almost sounds like a delay effect?

Mahlon


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 15, 2008)

bout time this was finished :wink: 

Great piece dawg.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (May 15, 2008)

Thanks fellas.  You know how much I like to bring on the suck. 

*Mahlon*: The bass instrument you hear is indeed a Trilogy bass patch with a delay effect. 

*IvanP*: I used scripting for the legato effect. The violins are custom, but not VIPRO. 

Thanks for the listen!


----------



## Blackster (May 15, 2008)

Hi Aaron,

WOW ... this is excellent - sounds really great! Thank you for sharing


----------



## KingIdiot (May 15, 2008)

definitely brought the suck


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 16, 2008)

This piece sucks. You suck.

Im kidding! :D 

Did you follow up on those contacts I gave you? Get yer butt into the games industry pronto!


----------



## Waywyn (May 16, 2008)

You are the biggest Sappersucker ever ... and I am not kiddin' ... well yes maybe I do!! =o 

Seriously, great work dude! I really love your style!


----------



## rJames (May 16, 2008)

Very cool Aaron. Beautiful.

May I ask what this is for? I mean...what is this for?

Sounds like it would be a great Cirque de Soliel cue. (and I mean that in a good way)


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 16, 2008)

rJames @ Sat May 17 said:


> Sounds like it would be a great Cirque de Soliel cue.



I wasnt thinking so much Cirque de Soliel as Cirque de SO LAME.

Ok. Ill stop now. o-[][òTä   y|0Tä   y|1Tä   y|2Tä   y


----------



## poseur (May 17, 2008)

so nice!
d


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (May 17, 2008)

Sappo,

As always great stuff!

Are you doing well in the west? Not missing the pensionados in Florida?

Cheers man, go for it!

Peter


----------



## artsoundz (May 17, 2008)

dang...very nice.

Regarding your experience w/ the prof that didnt accept you because of..."academia"...You have your revenge! Send it to him and a copy of "I'm ok, you're ok" : )


----------



## Aaron Sapp (May 19, 2008)

Thanks again for the listen, fellas.

*Ron*: It's a cut for a music library company I write for. 

*Peter*: Florida's too hot. Though Woodland Hills the last several days has sucked big time with spikes of 108 degrees... 

*Artsoundz*: Yeah, but even now I still want to get "learned".  One day!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 19, 2008)

Well, I agree with most people, so I won't repeat everything that was said already, except Bravo! Great sound and fine writing. One thing though: I got bored of the ostinato that plays throughout half-way. It was fine at first, but it's just too insistent and not varying enough for my taste. But that's probably just me.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 19, 2008)

Very nice Aaron, everything sounds terrific. It is a nice combination of traditional harmony mixed with minimalism. 

Ned what Aaron is doing there is what happens in many minimalistic pieces where a figure plays over and over and other things are layered (you may already know this). You don't have to like it (not saying you don't) but it is definitely a valid technique.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 19, 2008)

Craig,

I know the technique quite well. I just think it could use more timbral, rhythmic variation. I'm not saying that I want something radical, just evolving along with everything else. Great piece, really. The middle section is particularly gorgeous for me. The ending, however, has the same ostinato that appears, and I have the same issue there. BTW, I'm a bit critical because, a) I know someone with Aaron's talent and skills can take it or leave it, no prob, and b) the best gift we can give each other as colleagues here, IMO, is honesty. :wink:


----------



## kid-surf (May 19, 2008)

What's up buddy...

Nice tune. Hope all is rock'n for ya out here in La-La-Land. 8)


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 21, 2008)

Hey Aaron-

Late to the party (as usual) :oops: . Very lyrical and maybe my favorite you have posted - and I am a big fan of everything I have heard from you. Love the space - even with the ostinatos you have given your choir and solo ww the adequate space they need to flourish (which for me is difficult to do).

Wonderful.


Rob


----------



## Aaron Sapp (May 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Hey Rob - I happened to conduct/record the choir at L.A East. Wonderfully talented ladies you got there.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 22, 2008)

Aaron Sapp @ Thu May 22 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Hey Rob - I happened to conduct/record the choir at L.A East. Wonderfully talented ladies you got there.



Very cool Aaron :D Yea with the Mormon Tabernacle Choir up here (which is ALL volunteers) - there is a wonderful supply of excellent singers up here. 

Not a bad sounding room as well. And of course your music is exceptional. :wink: 


All the best,


Rob


----------



## KingIdiot (Jun 4, 2008)

Listening to this again for the fun of it, and gonna comment on something other than the samples.

I still say you've got that Joe Hisaishi thing going on man. I love it! no one really does anything like him out here in sample land, but you've been consistent in showing that influence. Cant wait t hear more,....again!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 5, 2008)

Sevaels, 

To be honest, there are very few commercial patches in there. I would say 80% of the track is comprised of custom samples. It's more a matter of just balancing the instruments with each other. Reverbs are ineffective if that isn't taken care of first. 

I basically run dry instruments through a thick early reflection, brass on another, and strings on another. No ER for instruments with a lot of reverb already imprinted (QLSO, True Strike). Then slap a hall verb over the whole mix to bring it together. I also EQ every patch to some degree.

Also important to convert the sample pool for VSL's solo woodwind patches to mono - otherwise you can't place them properly. 

It's not hard to get them to sit. It just takes some time. Fiddling around with settings. Nothing to it.


----------

